# OK to burn old stockade fence?



## av8roc (Dec 1, 2009)

Took a guess at which forum to post this in, Mods I apologize if it needs to be moved.


Just took down 3 8' sections of stockade fence from my property because it was starting to rot and fall down.  I know you are not supposed to burn treated lumber and I have to assume of couse that it was but would I be ok considering how old it is?

It's old, dry, grey and some planks are rotted.   Since this is my first year heating with wood I am desperate for dry wood and I thought it would make good kindling.


Thanks


----------



## stee6043 (Dec 1, 2009)

I personally would not burn treated lumber regardless of age.  Perhaps others will chime in with "how much" chemical may be left in the old stuff....


----------



## Cedrusdeodara (Dec 1, 2009)

No way  Do not do it  Very high in arsenic.

Visit this link and scroll down a couple of paragraphs and read where it says "Burning".  

http://www.origen.net/ccawood.html


----------



## av8roc (Dec 1, 2009)

Cedrusdeodara said:
			
		

> No way  Do not do it  Very high in arsenic.
> 
> Visit this link and scroll down a couple of paragraphs and read where it says "Burning".
> 
> http://www.origen.net/ccawood.html



I read that if the fence is light grey in color it was most likely never pressure treated.    Fence posts for sure but the panels may not have been.   

I don't think I will risk it.   I have access to a ton of old pallets as well.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 1, 2009)

Treated wood will get greyish on the outside with extreme age anyway.  Good on ya for asking and being responsible!


----------



## Hurricane (Dec 1, 2009)

I would not burn treated wood no matter how old. Same goes for painted, varnished etc . Damage is not worth the gain. 
Try the local lumber yard they usually have scraps they are looking to get rid of or get some pallets they work great for kindling and burn real hot.


----------



## ROBERT F (Dec 2, 2009)

Pallets could be pressure treated, or treated with who knows what, so care to be taken on that route too.


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 2, 2009)

I would skip any wood that was pressure treated or painted . . . however, there is a possibility that this wood was natural cedar and it may have been left in its natural state. It may be hard to tell however if it was treated or not by this point.

As mentioned, pallets are free and are great for the first year burner -- makes good kindling and helps in getting those fires going when you're using less than ideally seasoned firewood.


----------

